
'Boaty McBoatface' Ship to Be Called RRS Sir David Attenborough - okket
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/may/06/boaty-mcboatface-ship-to-be-called-rrs-sir-david-attenborough
======
okket
"The name Boaty McBoatface will live on in the form of the ship’s remotely
operated submarine, which will be dispatched from RRS Sir David Attenborough
to allow the research crew to collect data and samples from the Arctic and
Antarctic."

~~~
dalke
Oh, that's clever! It prevents the entire ship from getting the (unofficial)
nickname Boaty McBoatface, because people won't want to confuse it with the
official name of the ROV.

